# I Got The Aqua Clear 110!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys!

I got my Aqua Clear 110 as well as a spongefilter.

check em out.

thats my tank setup as it's being cycled.

let me know what you think.

im going to add a few more things after like a log I got at petsmart and a crapload of plants. I may take some out and just use my favorite.

its a 60 gallon.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the same filter just for mechanical filtration on my 125g. It's not the soul filter but it is a good one.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice the lil guys should like that


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope so. i've spent a crapload and worked sooo hard


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Lmao welcome to the wonderful world of fish keeping. Its a rewarding hobby thou isn't it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally, i'd save some money for a canister filter... AC110 is great for mechanical filtration but you need more to handle the bioload once your Ps get bigger... and that will be very soon...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Personally, i'd save some money for a canister filter... AC110 is great for mechanical filtration but you need more to handle the bioload once your Ps get bigger... and that will be very soon...


lol nothings good enough for you


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well he is right, HOB filters are very limited in their abilities. Something you can do to really help the filter is fill it with Fluval Bio Cubes in the bottom. This will help keep your bio load somewhat under control. A canister filter is about the only thing that can handle the mess of a piranha as you will find out after so long. You will start having water issues. If you keep maybe 3 smaller p's in that tank or a solo serra you may be able to get by with it a little longer​


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys cmon.

That'll work fine for now and the next few months. Eventually you will need to upgrade but its fine.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I said, for now it will work. I also told him how to get it to last longer.. didn't say right away it won't plus we don't even know how stocked and with what this tank will be


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I think in his other post he sayd 5 pygos I'm guessin small cause he sayd something about selling acouple when they get 5-6". I have the square chamber at the intake tube full of biomax along with a row under sponges.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> Personally, i'd save some money for a canister filter... AC110 is great for mechanical filtration but you need more to handle the bioload once your Ps get bigger... and that will be very soon...


lol nothings good enough for you
[/quote]

We're only trying to help and get you prepared for your fish. If you don't have the proper setup, your fish and tank will suffer the consequences. The last thing you want is your fish getting ammonia burns, fin rot, ich, or even dying because of inadequate filtration and bad water quality.

We've all been through the preparation stages of setting up a tank. You will soon learn that bigger is always better in reference to most aquarium supplies. The more filtration you have, the better. The more upkeep and maintenance you perform, the better quality of life your fish receive.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> Personally, i'd save some money for a canister filter... AC110 is great for mechanical filtration but you need more to handle the bioload once your Ps get bigger... and that will be very soon...


\

and thanks for your info dude. I just realized now what my damn brother wrote!!

what an @ss!!

sorry


----------

